# Hullo! Newbie but not to boarding!



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome bro. I lived in japan for 2 years and rode there lots. Hokkaido is the best and I really liked Niseko in Hokkaido, but there are tons of resorts in Japan.


----------



## sic1978 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi, and thanks! The problem we have here in the uk is noone seems to do a package to the japanese resorts. Is it difficult to organise everything yourself e.g flights/transfers/hotels? how is there english in these areas? i can just about say nissin noodles


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Got back from Hemsedal last week(Sunday) and it was awesome. It really is like Scandinavian Alps. The downside was i had a crash and had a small crack on rib  GF wants to go back next year so probably will. Have also been looking for trips to Japan and from Sweden 2-3 different companies that offers the complete package.


----------



## sic1978 (Mar 6, 2017)

Oooh! Unlucky hope your healing well!
Hemsedal does look like a good holiday i was torn between that and tyrsil. But we definitely want the whole log cabin affair, With log burners and the such.
Also we weren't lucky enough to see the northern lights this year as ruka had a festival of light on and the mountain glowed ominously as soon as the lifts shut.
Ive got to do more research for japan and it wont be this/next seasons trip, so plenty of time to organise something.
Any pointers to companies that do packages from Uk gratefully recieved.
Europe has become so unpredictable if you want to book in advance these last 3 years.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

sic1978 said:


> "Battery park made poo come out..."


I just stopped reading after that comment, still trying to sort it out in my brain...


----------



## sic1978 (Mar 6, 2017)

The jumps were terrifying, search for battery park you'll see!


----------

